# I have a new snake...



## Kristina (Feb 10, 2009)

So today, after a 3 hour round trip, I got home with my very first Ball Python. 

I have only ever owned Cornsnakes and Garters, but I have been thinking about getting a BP for quite some time. A couple of weeks ago, I went to a pet store about 50 miles away (the closest one, ick) and they had four. I held all of them, and out of the four I liked one lighter colored female. She was very relaxed, but strong, and didn't coil up like she was nervous or wanted to strike. The others were a bit too jumpy for my tastes. They were all older snakes, as I really didn't want to start with a hatchling. 

Being involved with rescue, I really prefer NOT to purchase from pet stores. So, about a week ago, I came across an ad while I was trolling Craigslist for a 3 foot BP that NEEDED a home. They could no longer care for it. Now THAT was more what I was looking for  

I drove down to get him. It is GORGEOUS out today, about 60 degrees (compared to below zero a week ago) so it was actually a very pleasant drive. I got there, and they showed me the tank. OF COURSE he was curled up on a hot rock. The guy showing him to me was scared of him (it was his girlfriend's snake) but the snake was very relaxed, alert, wrapping around my arm with some strength, but no signs of aggression. No scratches or wounds, very healthy looking, with his only flaw being a little bit of stuck shed right behind his head. 

Anyway, I am very happy and excited, and glad that I got my first BP! 
Here is the picture that I promised  







And these are my other two snakes, Abbadon - 






And Desdemona - 






I have named the new one, yet... I am calling it "he" for now, I really don't care about the sex since I do not breed... Any suggestions?

Kristina


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 10, 2009)

snakes are my favorite. I have children and they name all the pets. I currently have 2 okeetee corn's both 2008 hatchlings. 
Very nice python. I asked my wife if I could start "rescuing" snakes but she said not till I get her a bigger house. I've been looking on remax.com!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL, I take in any animal that I can, from Igs to torts. If I have the room and the resources, that is. 

Torts are still my favorites, but I love my snakes! Abbadon is a Normal Corn, and Desdemona is a Hypomelantistic. I may be going to look at a little Ghost this weekend, she also has what she claims is a "Crimson," but from the pics looks like a Hypo. I am only getting one more... So I have to choose carefully 

Kristina


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 10, 2009)

well, there is a big herp show here in san antonio in a couple of weeks so who knows what we'll end up with. So far the kids have been good at helping me gang up on mommy. The first corn was a x-mas present from her after she said no snakes ever. Soon after I "rescued" what is now my son's corn off of craigslist. Only $20 and it came with a 20 gallon long viv, brand new. He was in a bad shed, but with a humid hide that was easy to fix.
Next my daughter found baby sulcatas at the local pet store (very good pet store) and she was smitten. We ended up getting one from a breeder 4hr away. I figured that was a better place to get them.


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 10, 2009)

He/she looks nice Kristina 

If you post a picture of the last third of the snake, I can give a go at sexing.

Danny


----------



## Kristina (Feb 10, 2009)

nrfitchett4 said:


> well, there is a big herp show here in san antonio in a couple of weeks so who knows what we'll end up with. So far the kids have been good at helping me gang up on mommy. The first corn was a x-mas present from her after she said no snakes ever. Soon after I "rescued" what is now my son's corn off of craigslist. Only $20 and it came with a 20 gallon long viv, brand new. He was in a bad shed, but with a humid hide that was easy to fix.
> Next my daughter found baby sulcatas at the local pet store (very good pet store) and she was smitten. We ended up getting one from a breeder 4hr away. I figured that was a better place to get them.



I got my two little Corns off Freecycle, lol. Turns out the person rehoming them worked with my ex-husbands mother, who I get along with great. They all work at a local vet clinic.

I keep mine in Sterilite tubs. I am picking up a nice snake rack this weekend, made by Nature's Spirit, for TWENTY FIVE DOLLARS! I will house the snakes in a couple of the tubs and use the others for my breeder mice.



egyptiandan said:


> He/she looks nice Kristina
> 
> If you post a picture of the last third of the snake, I can give a go at sexing.
> 
> Danny



Thanks! I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Feb 10, 2009)

Your new ball python looks very well fed!What a beautiful snake!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks! He is nice and thick and STRONG  He just ate, so I don't have to worry about that right away, which is nice because I can get him settled. I feed only F/T, so I may have to condition him to eat it.

Kristina


----------



## Isa (Feb 11, 2009)

I am not too crazy about snakes but your BP and the 2 small ones are very cute. If a snake has a nervous or stressed nature, can he bites all the time when he is manipulated, or will he learn to trust the owner? And by the way Congratulations


----------



## Kristina (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks 

It really does depend somewhat on the snake. I have had my little ones pretty much since they were born, so I have had the benefit of handling them the way I want them to be handled. This includes feeding time  I am very careful NOT to allow them to associate me in any way, shape or form with FOOD. I feed F/T (frozen, then thawed) mice only, so what I do is thaw the mouse in warm water, take a seperate container OTHER than the snake's enclosure, and large enough for the snake to stretch out and place the mouse in it. Then I remove the snake from their enclosure, and place them in the seperate container. They find the mouse, and don't associate my hand coming in their enclosure with feeding time 

Some very nervous snakes can be calmed with regular, gentle handling. This is easier with smaller snakes, of course. But, like I tell my daughters, there is always a chance that any reptile can bite. This doesn't mean that they WILL, or that you should be afraid, but always respect them and understand that they have that ability, and do not blame the animal for reacting the way the nature has evolved them to. Learn to read their body language.

I need to get some updated pics of the little ones, too, they have grown quite a bit since those pictures and are almost twice as big around, lol, and I don't "power" feed the way that some do.

Kristina


----------



## Isa (Feb 11, 2009)

Really interesting 
Thanks . I have to admit that if my fiance would want one, there would be no problem with me. I am a bit scared of them, but it is because I do not know them. I find them so fascinating.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally won't get anything bigger than a Ball, no Boas or any huge Pythons for me!

Cornsnakes are an AWESOME starter snake, and come in an absolute rainbow of colors. And when they are babies, if they do get a little jumpy and strike at you, lol, you don't even feel it 

Kristina


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 11, 2009)

What a beautiful ball.....I had my bigger one out yesterday, around my neck and shoulders, but pretty soon, I won't be able to do that! he has become capable of quite the amount of pressure! 

Finally got my youngest to start eating f/t so he should be growing in leaps and bounds too!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 11, 2009)

As tight as this guy squeezed my arm, I will not be putting him around my neck, lol! Definately a strong snake. 

Kristina


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice BP! They are my favorite snakes. With their large, solid bodies (but not hugely large like a burmese), slower moving, and usually gentle nature I can handle them. We had first started having a BP around to get me over my fear of snakes. With kids wanting snakes, that was an important issue.

We have now had three: ET, Riley, and currently KC.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 16, 2009)

That is what I like about them, too. I did a lot of digging before I decided to get one, and everything I read about them talked about their general docile nature. I will not jeopardize the safety of my kids; I felt that this was a snake that would be safe to have in the house with them.

Kristina


----------



## Clementine_3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats! He's very handsome, your wee corns are super cute too. Balls and corns are great 'kid friendly' snakes (in general of course), enjoy them!!


----------

